# Long weekend visit ideas?



## kyotoryuugaku (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm based in Kyoto, and my host university has a couple of holidays giving us a four-day weekend at the end of November. A few of my friends want to go away and visit somewhere further afield than Osaka which we can get to easily.

Does anyone have any recommendations on good places to stay? (esp as it will be momiji time)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Otenba (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!

How further afield do you wish to go? Nara Park was a beautiful place full of adorable deer to visit so I recommend that... and it should be easy to get to as well from where you are.

Unfortunately my experiences of Japan are restricted to the Osaka and Tokyo areas so limited suggestions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kyotoryuugaku said:


> I'm based in Kyoto, and my host university has a couple of holidays giving us a four-day weekend at the end of November. A few of my friends want to go away and visit somewhere further afield than Osaka which we can get to easily.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on good places to stay? (esp as it will be momiji time)


As you know, Kyoto is the Mecca for leaf viewing so you'd better go somewhere else!
I'd say somewhere like Hokuriku like Kanazawa, Chubu like Magome, Takayama and Matsumoto (likely to be busy) or San-in coast from Amano Hachidate, Tottori to Matsue.


----------



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Chill out in Hakone....Hot Springs.....Love them !!!


----------

